# Tip Jars...



## jks9199 (Nov 26, 2011)

This link was posted elsewhere: Inexorably Inconsiderate  In it, a customer decides to use a tip jar as a give-a-penny fund.

OK, definitely cheap.  Definitely not right.

But...  Is anyone else getting sick of the proliferation of tip jars?  Seems like anywhere other than a chain fast food restaurant has one out... and I've even seen them in some of them!  I understand wanting some more money in these minimum or just-above wage jobs... but if tipped employees are supposed to be paid differently than regular employees.  Generally, that means just enough of a paycheck to take taxes and any benefits out of.  So... if you figure a dollar a customer, and let's wildly guess that a decently successful coffee shop does 100 customers during the morning rush, and the same during the evening rush.  In my experience, you've got two to four employees working during each rush, and I'll assume they split the jar at the end of each shift.  So... they're getting a "free" $25 boost every shift.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 26, 2011)

I ignore them.   I tip at few places.
Restaurants where they bring me my food, not buffets. I don't tip bus boys.
The car wash (those rare times I use one, usually do it myself) if I've gotten anything but the cheepy wash.
Pizza delivery guys (I usually pick it up).
That college gal shining up the brass pole (that 1 time I went there), but only to help her schooling. 

Beyond that, no.  The barista's in WNY make $10+/hr. It's an assembly line. 

Still, someone takes from the tip jar....that earns him 'special' flavors.


----------



## Steve (Nov 26, 2011)

It hasn't bugged me, but I have noticed them.  Tip jars in coffee shops has been a convention since I worked in a coffee shop in 1990.  Back then, people would typically toss in change.  

Personally, I tip servers and delivery people, and that's about it.  I don't tip you if I hav to stand at a counter and order it, and wait in another area to pick it up.    The one exception is the Bikini Barista trend here in Washington.  I can see tipping there, but you're not tipping for the coffee.  

The question I have is in sit down restaurants that also serve take out, like Chinese take out or something like that.  Do you tip them?


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh, I'm not defending the asshat here.  

I tip my barber.  I tip waiters when I eat at "real" restaurants.  I don't tip the guy at Dunkin Donuts.  I don't tip the rare times I go to a fancy coffee shop.  (One caveat:  On the clock, I may put something in the tip jar if the place doesn't charge me otherwise.)  I tip under some other circumstances, for special services.  The decision line is simple:  Is there a person doing something out of the ordinary for me?  Is it a traditionally tipped job?  Bartenders are tipped.  The guy at the counter who collects my money and hands me the food... no.   Delivery drivers get tipped; most places don't pay them well, expecting them to be tipped.  

Buffet settings depends a little on the circumstances.  If it's a buffet restaurant where they're filling my drink, and doing a little bit of service -- they get a buck or so.  If it's one of the places like CiCi's where you go in, pay at the register, and all they do is collect plates?  No tip.

Take out at restaurant that's serves regular food?  Not tipped.  It's "clerk" handing you the food.  (Unless they're doing you a favor by making a to go meal when they don't really do that...  There are a few places around that I can get that done, especially at work.  They recognize the circumstances...)  Maybe a "keep the change..." of some coins.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 26, 2011)

I tip if the service has really been exceptional, if I am at the coffee shop and I have spare change, or at the few places where I am a regular. In the case of exceptionally BAD service, I tip as well: exactly two cents, and sometimes accompanied by a note that says exactly why they are getting the tip they got. I remember being at a hooters in el paso where I saw the server accidentally drop a container of mustard in the garbage can, then pulled it out, and gave it to the table next to us, thinking nobody had seen. I told that table what had happened. They didn't use the mustard the entire meal, and the server comes up to them at the end of the meal and says,"oh, did you want a different mustard?". She got the two cent tip with a note explaining that I saw what she did and she is lucky I didn't talk to her manager. Really in retrospect I should have just talked to her manager, incest my buddies saw the dirty looks she gave me as we were leaving.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 26, 2011)

If there is a tip jar, I generally put something in it.  It may not be much, but it's something.  I also give thanks for my blessings and for those who perform labor on my behalf.  I don't do it because I think they do or don't deserve it, I do it because it is the way I was raised, and because it is one of the few times in my life I heard the Voice.  One does not argue with the Voice.

When I was single, making a good living, and traveling, I often found myself in hotels and restaurants on Easter, Christmas, New Years.  I generally threw a sizable amount on the tip.  People who work those shifts are under-appreciated.  They are forgoing time with family, friends, and the celebration itself to serve traveling suits like I was.  I liked doing it incognito, always tried to get away clean before they noticed the amount.  Nowadays I do not have that kind of wherewithal, but I try to be generous in tipping if tipping is expected and I can afford it.  I don't seek the purpose of the mitzvot, I perform the mitzvah as I understand it.  I'm not particularly good or pious, but I am thankful for what I have and sympathetic of those who have not.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 26, 2011)

Tipping IS important. For most waiters they receive half of what minimum wage is paying and tips are expected to make up the rest. So it's hurting those people by not tipping. When I worked as a tour-guide tipping helped my income considerably. But still had to struggle to get as much as I can. If I had gotten at least a dollar a customer I'd been doing VERY good. But alas I didn't... be lucky to get at least $3-10 per tour/group. At average of 4-5 tours a day during the summer busy months that's not bad. But winter months were down to 1 or 2 tours with the tips dropping to less than $5.00 total. Some other guides did better than I did I suppose and still others not quite as good as me. Same goes for waiting tables. It's easy to think oh, the next customer behind me will tip them good. Are you so certain? Don't be. Tip according to service rendered, but at least tip... even if it ain't 15% (or more) a little helps out quite a bit.
Oh and if you're a repeat customer, believe me they'll remember after the 2nd or 3rd visit. If you tip well, then your (personal) service goes up exponentially and by that exchange so should the tips. You came to eat and to enjoy your food. The service given to you, always top off your water/drink, clean dishes, HOT food, little waiting, a little attention (even if to the kids) and so on is PART of enjoying your food.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 26, 2011)

I tip at the normal places. I dont normally tip in a tip jar.  Ill tip people that I have an interaction with like at a sit down restaurant.  You chat with your severs they are normally friendly.  The more personable you are with me and my family the tips go up. If you have to put out a tip jar then our interaction prob. consisted of "May I take your Order" so no tip for you.  Unless as already stated when I was in uniform and you refused payment for my coffee then Ill throw a few bucks in the jar.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 26, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Tipping IS important. For most waiters they receive half of what minimum wage is paying and tips are expected to make up the rest. So it's hurting those people by not tipping. When I worked as a tour-guide tipping helped my income considerably. But still had to struggle to get as much as I can. If I had gotten at least a dollar a customer I'd been doing VERY good. But alas I didn't... be lucky to get at least $3-10 per tour/group. At average of 4-5 tours a day during the summer busy months that's not bad. But winter months were down to 1 or 2 tours with the tips dropping to less than $5.00 total. Some other guides did better than I did I suppose and still others not quite as good as me. Same goes for waiting tables. It's easy to think oh, the next customer behind me will tip them good. Are you so certain? Don't be. Tip according to service rendered, but at least tip... even if it ain't 15% (or more) a little helps out quite a bit.
> Oh and if you're a repeat customer, believe me they'll remember after the 2nd or 3rd visit. If you tip well, then your (personal) service goes up exponentially and by that exchange so should the tips. You came to eat and to enjoy your food. The service given to you, always top off your water/drink, clean dishes, HOT food, little waiting, a little attention (even if to the kids) and so on is PART of enjoying your food.


I was a tour guide once too we werent allowed to accept tips tho.  It was fun.  Mat lots of cool people


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 26, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Tipping IS important. For most waiters they receive half of what minimum wage is paying and tips are expected to make up the rest. So it's hurting those people by not tipping. When I worked as a tour-guide tipping helped my income considerably. But still had to struggle to get as much as I can. If I had gotten at least a dollar a customer I'd been doing VERY good. But alas I didn't... be lucky to get at least $3-10 per tour/group. At average of 4-5 tours a day during the summer busy months that's not bad. But winter months were down to 1 or 2 tours with the tips dropping to less than $5.00 total. Some other guides did better than I did I suppose and still others not quite as good as me. Same goes for waiting tables. It's easy to think oh, the next customer behind me will tip them good. Are you so certain? Don't be. Tip according to service rendered, but at least tip... even if it ain't 15% (or more) a little helps out quite a bit.
> Oh and if you're a repeat customer, believe me they'll remember after the 2nd or 3rd visit. If you tip well, then your (personal) service goes up exponentially and by that exchange so should the tips. You came to eat and to enjoy your food. The service given to you, always top off your water/drink, clean dishes, HOT food, little waiting, a little attention (even if to the kids) and so on is PART of enjoying your food.



I never said don't tip waiters.  I worked for a bit as a waiter; I tend to tip fairly generously, and I don't take kitchen or management failings out on the wait staff.  And if I tip poorly -- it's obvious that it wasn't an oversight.  Tour guides, like hotel maid staffs, are in a limbo area.  Depends on the circumstances, time of year (yeah, I'm more likely to give something on a holiday), and what they've done for me.  

The tip jars I'm talking and bitching about are the ones showing up at Dunkin Donuts, in a few fast food type places, and just about anywhere else that the staff had figured out that if they put a jar out, people feel obligated to drop money into it.  They get paid for a job; they aren't classified as typed employees and they're not typically tipped jobs like pizza delivery drivers.


----------



## granfire (Nov 26, 2011)

One time my husband topped the guy at McDonald's, poor guy was so flustered he got the rest of the order wrong! :lol:
so don't do that. I tipped the guys at a Pizza takeout place once, because they came in early to make the pizzas for me I was taking to my kid's school, since they had lunch so early. It was not much, maybe 2 bucks each and I had to convince them to take it.

I notice I am not getting out enough, I seldom see a tip jar. 
But I generally get good service (and since I don't know what I want I am a PITA customer by default, not intention) so dropping a few cents in there seems fair. 

I tip the delivery guys generously (I wonder f they try to get that order of others) I feel bad when i only have 2 bucks...
The two places we get takeout from we also eat in, so we actually tip both ways. We like the service we get. 

On the other hand I got a huge hug the other day tipping a girl. I sprained my brain trying to figure out the 20% ona 35$ tab...I went a shade higher. I mean, the sevice was ok, the girl a bit scatterbrained, but that did provide a big amusement value to the meal....  (she moved a table so we could join the party, in the progress a pepper shaker hit the floor and broke...3o min later i was still on the floor, along with the peanut shells you got to thrown on the floor in that joint. :lol

But another question:
Gratuity charged to the bill then 'kept' by the company.
Like in a catering situation. I think catering staff is generally paid more than restaurant wait staff, does it seem fair to add that to the price then not pay out the exact amount?


oh well, back to the tip jar...

I can also see it, since most of those folks do not do it full time. so the 10 bucks they might get is still just getting them closer to poverty. 

personally I think it's best to put the money directly in the hand of the person you want to give it to.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 26, 2011)

granfire said:


> I sprained my brain trying to figure out the 20% ona 35$ tab...



10% of $35 is $3.50. So 2 x $3.50 is $7.00.  I hate math, but 20% is easy since it's 10% twice.


----------



## granfire (Nov 26, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> 10% of $35 is $3.50. So 2 x $3.50 is $7.00.  I hate math, but 20% is easy since it's 10% twice.



it's s duh moment...I just rounded it out to 40 bucks, like I said, the entertainment value was priceless. 
I was a bit surprised, I thought the restaurant was in the rich part of town....or the 'rich have gotten stingy?


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 26, 2011)

granfire said:


> *One time my husband topped the guy at McDonald's*, poor guy was so flustered he got the rest of the order wrong! :lol:
> so don't do that. I tipped the guys at a Pizza takeout place once, because they came in early to make the pizzas for me I was taking to my kid's school, since they had lunch so early. It was not much, maybe 2 bucks each and I had to convince them to take it.
> 
> I notice I am not getting out enough, I seldom see a tip jar.
> ...



I imagine being killed does fluster a guy!  :shooter:


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 26, 2011)

Maybe we're missing out here...

Would it be out of line to put a tip jar on the desk in the ER?


----------



## granfire (Nov 26, 2011)

Dirty Dog said:


> Maybe we're missing out here...
> 
> Would it be out of line to put a tip jar on the desk in the ER?




To do what? collect complaints?


----------



## granfire (Nov 26, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> I imagine being killed does fluster a guy!  :shooter:




HAHAHAHAHAHA


yeah, i guess it would put a dent in his concentration :lfao:

TIPPED the dude....


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 26, 2011)

Dirty Dog said:


> Maybe we're missing out here...
> 
> Would it be out of line to put a tip jar on the desk in the ER?



I'd make a joke about cops and tipping... but, unfortunately, the dirty ones that are on the take really ruin that sort of joke.


----------



## Buka (Nov 26, 2011)

My dad was a bartender, I worked as one a bit while putting myself through karate school. 
We over tip everybody.


----------



## Aikikitty (Nov 30, 2011)

I used to work at a frozen yogurt shop when I was in college.  That job gave me a new look and great appreciation for tips! It's rough to remain smiling and pleasant when you have difficult customers who act as if you're beneath them or stupid just because you're behind a counter.  I know from dealing with co-workers that some kids barely work and don't deserve the tips while others keep customers coming back because of the good service. I don't always leave a tip when I'm at a place similar to where I used to work, but I often try to leave something. Especially when I get good service or see certain workers who I know do the best job they can.


----------



## crushing (Dec 1, 2011)

Dirty Dog said:


> Maybe we're missing out here...
> 
> Would it be out of line to put a tip jar on the desk in the ER?



I've heard stories from people that work in the ER, I would be concerned about what that tip jar may collect.


----------



## granfire (Dec 1, 2011)

crushing said:


> I've heard stories from people that work in the ER, I would be concerned about what that tip jar may collect.



:lfao:

I suppose complaints would be the nicest thing?


----------



## David43515 (Dec 1, 2011)

I grew up working in resturants. I tip well, and I tip better when I see good service and less when I get poor service. But I generally avoid tip jars. I tip the person who waited on me directly. I don`t want them to have to split the tip with someone who was one the other side of the place while they were waiting on me. Two people I always tip are my barber and the person who alters my suits. (I always try to have the person who`ll be doing the alteration do the measurments, not a sales person.) Those two people can have a big influence on how the rest of the world sees you. It seems like every one wants to be tipped these days.

I`ve grown out of the habit here in Japan because NO ONE accept tips.


----------



## David43515 (Dec 1, 2011)

When I married and moved back to Japan, it was the middle of the school year and the teaching positions were already all filled. So I spent the first year and a half working in a resturant until something opened up. I was a cook, and helped occasionally in the dining room. Both positions were either salaried for full-timers or a set wage for part-timers.One thing I noticed right away was that because there was no tipping the wait staff didn`t have sections. You never heard anyone tell a customer "I`ll get your server" or "This isn`t my station." because every table was their table. So the customers got better service, the wait staff wasn`t as frazzled because someone was always ready to help you with a big order, and you never had to wait around after your shift to pick up a tip from a table that was lingering over their food. Managers never had to deal with complaints from staff about being stuck in a dead section because they worked the whole dining room. And tips never came up "missing". It was kind of nice and let you concentrate on your work.


----------

